# Type MrGirl, pretty please with cocaine on top.



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Vasiliev said:


> Yes, uh huh. Do the research.


maybe you don't know, but scoring a certain type doesn't tell you function dominance, that part was arbitrarily assigned in the MBTI and proven wrong by published studies _shrug_


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> maybe you don't know, but scoring a certain type doesn't tell you function dominance, that part was arbitrarily assigned in the MBTI and proven wrong by published studies _shrug_


But I do know.


Hexigoon said:


> Then go fuck yourself. I'm not taking orders from the petty likes of you.


Even though you're the one comparing me to him to try and get under my skin?

Lmao U stoopit.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Vasiliev said:


> Even though you're the one comparing me to him to try and get under my skin?
> 
> Lmao U stoopit.


Well you're not exactly proving the comparison wrong here with your attitude.


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Hexigoon said:


> Well you're not exactly proving the comparison wrong here with your attitude.


I'm calling you out on your hypocrisy dumbass. Idgaf if I'm an aSsHolE to you.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Vasiliev said:


> I'm calling you out on your hypocrisy dumbass. Idgaf if I'm an aSsHolE to you.


How is what I said hypocritical?


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Hexigoon said:


> How is what I said hypocritical?


Accusing me of being petty while comparing me to that guy as an emotionally charged response.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Hey people, tone it down and stay on topic. Thank you.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

So what did this hottie do and he's so hated?


----------

